# Local GW is holding an Escalation campaign



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So my local Gw is holding an escalation style campaign and I'm about to start a beastmen army, the rules for the campaign are below.

1. Purchase an army battalion or something of equal value
2. Opening games will be 600pts, game 3 750, game 5 1000pts, and finals 1250pts.
3. Models must be base coated for the first two games, 3 colour by game 4th and based and finished by the last game.

At the moment I have a unit of 10 ungors (only 1 put together) a bray shaman and a work in progress herd stone. I'll be getting the battalion box, which will give me 20 gors, 10 bestigors and 20 ungors in total. It's been suggested else where I get a second battalion to further bulk out the units, it's also been suggested I use the ungors as raiders to. 

Anyway I was wondering what your thoughts are on the way I should expand my army using the points values above?

This is what I'm considering using for the first part

Bray-Shaman - level 2 - Herd Stone - 160

20 Gors - additional hand weapon - full command - 185

5 Ungor Raiders - 30

5 Ungor Raiders - 30

5 Ungor Raiders - 30

10 Bestigors - Gouge Horn / Standard Bearer - Many Limbed Fiend - 164

599


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good, raiders, gors and bestigors are key componants of any bray herd. The battalion is unfortunately the main thing you'll likely purchase the Mordheim Beastmen set is also a great addition for some variation. You can always convert any more ungor into harpies at a later stage.

Is your list fixed in regards to magic levels and gifts in later stages?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had to change the list because I spent to much on the character, the new one is below, it's not fixed though so you can rearrange stuff as you progress.

I think I'm going to get another battalion after maybe, I'd maybe like to add some minotaurs, chariots and a big Ghorgon so I can convert it to look really slaaneshy with crab claws etc.

1 Bray Shaman
General; Lore of Beasts; Magic Level 2; Braystaff
Talisman of Endurance
Jagged Dagger

29 Gor Herd
2nd Weapon; Full command

5 Ungor Raiders
Short Bow; Musician

5 Ungor Raiders
Short Bow; Musician

5 Ungor Raiders
Short Bow; Musician

5 Ungor Raiders
Short Bow; Musician

1 Razorgors



Total Army Cost: 594


----------

